# How to torture older men.



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now cover your right eye and read the last line


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't see the last line!!





That is SO wrong!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2009)

God growing old blows.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 19, 2009)

That's just mean, Buck! Even in Photoshop, the bottom lines are too fuzzy to make out!


...not that I tried, or anything...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> That's just mean, Buck! Even in Photoshop, the bottom lines are too fuzzy to make out!
> 
> 
> ...not that I tried, or anything...



Yeah...I really truely believe you RA!.....not for one freakin' minute, mate!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats not fair!! My glasses fogged over!!

Whats the last line say??? What???


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, don't make fun of old people! I am turning into one of those. My near vision is going and I will need bifocals soon. At the eye doctor last visit, he told me its' about 40 that it starts to happen, and I got a couple of extra years... Crap!


----------



## Condora (Aug 19, 2009)

I even tried using Braille, and didn't succeed... 8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 19, 2009)

Condora said:


> I even tried using Braille, and didn't succeed... 8)





Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2009)

What's this last line thing? How can there be a last line with only one line.....er, or do I need better reading glasses??!!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Condora said:


> I even tried using Braille, and didn't succeed... 8)


any excuse to touch them


----------



## DBII (Aug 19, 2009)

I had to get glasses at 45. The Dr said I was lucky because 38 - 40 was the age to get glasses. I went to the DMV to get new papers to drive. I could not see anything with the left eye. BTW I cannot make out the first image, what kind of plane is it? 

DBII


----------



## drgondog (Aug 19, 2009)

Try going to "page" on your toolbar, click on Zoom.. have at it - just need better resolution in the image.

Youth and good eyes are wasted on the young


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Youth and good eyes are wasted on the young



Amen to that.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 20, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Youth and good eyes are wasted on the young





evangilder said:


> Amen to that.



I agree.
When I was 20, I didn't need any glasses to spot a nice piece of a$$ on a hot guy when he walked on the other side of the street.

When I was 30, I did need my glasses.

Now I'm 43, and I do need my glasses, and...I've discovered that the zoom lens on my camera helps a lot to get a good view.   *_oinks_*


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oinks? Really? Oinks? 

I'm laughing with you, BB. Honestly I am. I'm wearing tri-focals as I write this. And I'm not sure even why.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2009)

Does squinting count?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes it does. Try squinting with this one GG.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 20, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Oinks? Really? Oinks?



Oh yes. Sometimes I wonder what my poor, unsuspecting neighbours might think - but then again, they ought to be used by now, to my whatever-I'm-doing-things, whether it's listening to Maria Callas at full blast on the stereo, or bagpipe marches - or oinking, for that matter. 
I do usually prefer panting like a dog, complete with lolling tongue, to express that kind of...shall we for lack of a better word call it: Attraction? 
Anyway, it sure doesn't make as much noise as oinking. Unless I start barking and howling too, but that's rare, when we talk about the looks of most danish guys. *_*Loud*, broad smile_*
It's _very _late here, _please _bear with me.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Yes it does. Try squinting with this one GG.


Alright...here goes...

Uh...it looks like a busted Tetris thingy...what the heck's goin' on here?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2009)

Ya know I bet you there naked on the last line....watch the sequence of girls they loose more and more clothes every time....

Cant see it either


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Ya know I bet you there naked on the last line....



Ya think


----------



## Maglar (Aug 21, 2009)

What a tease bucksnort, I didnt stress over it too much. We are on the internet after all.. a few clicks and one can have a 30 minute viewing!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2009)

Maglar said:


> What a tease bucksnort, I didnt stress over it too much. We are on the internet after all.. a few clicks and one can have *a 30 minute viewing*!



who died?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 21, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Youth and good eyes are wasted on the young



Well said


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2009)

The last picture on the last line shows that "she" is really a "he".


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

I can read that thing Matt!


----------



## Maglar (Aug 23, 2009)

Damn Matt, thats amazing.. I actually squinted and got the message.. who knew it would actually work!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> The last picture on the last line shows that "she" is really a "he".


Noooo....that's just wrong!


----------

